# Oh no, not the "horror frog"



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

News story:
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/lif ... claws.html

Link to publication:
http://journals.royalsociety.org/conten ... 274652553/


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

the wolverine frog :lol: , cool stuff!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

RBroskie said:


> the wolverine frog :lol: , cool stuff!



Xfrog


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Creepy but awesome, definitely not one you'd want as a pet.


----------



## chibisan (Apr 4, 2008)

That's crazy. I would imagine the bones piercing the skin wouldn't feel too good for the frog, but I suppose it's better than dying..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Here's a more direct link to the story:

http://www.newscientist.com/channel/lif ... claws.html


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

The adaption bear striking similarity of the defensive strategy of the sharp ribbed newt, _Pleurodeles waltl_. _P. waltl _can 'pop' its ribs through the skin at certain points.


----------

